# BLASC lädt RoM-Charakterdaten nicht hoch



## Forkbeard (1. Dezember 2009)

Moin,

ich hoffe mal, dass dieser Thread nicht überflüssig ist. Hab einiges gelesen hier im Forum, ohne wirkliche Lösungen für mein Problem zu finden.

Das Problem:
Ich spiele mehrere Charaktere in RoM und möchte einige davon auf buffed.de in der Datenbank darstellen lassen. Zwei Charaktere wurden auch ordnungsgemäß hochgeladen, wobei ich BLASC dann gesagt hab, es soll einen der beiden nicht mehr hochladen (hab ihn also aus der Liste in BLASC gelöscht). Der andere Charakter ist aber aktuell in der Datenbank. Ein weiterer meiner Charaktere soll in der Datenbank ebenfalls auftauchen und wurde in BLASC bereits erkannt (steht in der Liste in BLASC). Er wurde auch schonmal hochgeladen und befindet sich in der Datenbank. Der Eintrag ist aber hoffnungslos veraltet und auch nicht meinem buffed.de-Account zugeordnet. Eigentlich ist er gar keinem Account zu geordnet.

Der Lösungsversuch:
Ich hab versucht, einmal die *.lua zu löschen und dann BLASCLoader.exe laufen lassen. Die *.lua wurde wieder hergestellt und das war's. Dann hab ich BLASC gesagt, es soll die "RoM Daten übertragen". Das hat es gemacht und mir dann gesagt, es sei erfolgreich gewesen. Anschließend hab ich geschaut und das beschriebene Problem besteht weiterhin.

Die Frage:
Liegt das jetzt daran, dass die Datenbank ein bisschen für's Update braucht oder sitzt das Problem tiefer? Wie geh ich vor, um das Problem zu lösen?

Die Daten:
buffed.de Account = forkbeard
funktionierender Charakter in Datenbank = Roskwa
defekter Charakter in Datenbank = Kevlarthir


----------



## ZAM (1. Dezember 2009)

Sieht nicht defekt aus. ^^
http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/25410


----------



## Forkbeard (2. Dezember 2009)

Na, toll! Jetzt steh ich da wie der letzte Volldepp. War das so, als du es kontrolliert hast oder hast du nachgeholfen?

Wenn's so war, braucht die Datenbank (resp. BLASC) wohl etwas für die Aktualisierung der Daten.


----------



## ZAM (3. Dezember 2009)

Forkbeard schrieb:


> Na, toll! Jetzt steh ich da wie der letzte Volldepp. War das so, als du es kontrolliert hast oder hast du nachgeholfen?
> 
> Wenn's so war, braucht die Datenbank (resp. BLASC) wohl etwas für die Aktualisierung der Daten.



Achwas, kein Volldepp - das konntest du nicht wissen. Die Aktualisierung geschieht nie live, direkt nach dem Upload. Das wäre tödlich für die Datenbank. :-)


----------



## XSheridanX (21. Dezember 2009)

Muss mich da aber anschließen. Bei mir läuft Blasc auch im Hintergrund, aber jedesmal wenn RoM beendet wird, lädt er keine Daten mehr hoch.

Hängt das alles mit dem neuen Patch zusammen?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carsten91 (21. Dezember 2009)

hey,

hab jetzt vor ungefähr 4 stunden mein character von RoM mit BLASC übertragen. 

Ist das normal das des so lang dauert?

Oda was is da los?

mfg carsten


----------



## Decepticon (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich bekomme seit dem 5.12. keine Updates mehr hochgeladen ...

http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/24853


----------



## VanDeemter (23. Dezember 2009)

Gleiches Problem hier, seit dem 15.12. werden die Daten nicht mehr aktualisiert, obwohl der Blasc-Client meldet, dass er die RoM-Daten erfolgreich hochgeladen hat.
http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/24357


----------



## XSheridanX (23. Dezember 2009)

VanDeemter schrieb:


> Gleiches Problem hier, seit dem 15.12. werden die Daten nicht mehr aktualisiert, obwohl der Blasc-Client meldet, dass er die RoM-Daten erfolgreich hochgeladen hat.
> http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/24357




Dito auch ab 15.12  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Veritas1959 (23. Dezember 2009)

XSheridanX schrieb:


> Dito auch ab 15.12
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



und bei mir auch ---> 15.12.2009 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Carsten91 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

könnte sich vielleicht jemand vom Buffed-Team dazu äußer.
Wäre echt nett. Würde echt gern wissen woran es liegt das meine chars nicht in die datenbank geladen werden.

Gruß


----------



## Garratrast (25. Dezember 2009)

Hi und Frohe Weihnachten an alle..
Habe genau das selbe Problem. bzw. seit ich blasc inst. Bekomme ich im Spiel einen Fehler gezeigt sobald ich was aufhebe.
Chars werden nicht auf buffed angezeigt. Aber im Blasc sehe ich sie, (auswahl Buffed zugeordnet). Die Spielzeit wird zwar etwas ungenau angezeigt stimmt aber soweit.
blasc ist auf dem aktuelsten stand.

MFG
Garratrast


----------



## Windfang (25. Dezember 2009)

Eine Aktualisierung meines Char funktioniert derzeit leider auch nicht. Jedoch kann ich dir bei der Fehlermeldung ein wenig helfen (ob dieses zum Abgleich des Chars hilfreich ist, sei einmal dahin gestellt).

In BLASCProfiler.lua
Zeile 632

Folgende Funktion auskommentieren:
function BLASC.DEBUG_EVENT()

function BLASC.DEBUG_EVENT()
    BLASC.dbg('a1:'..arg1..' a2:'..arg2..' a3:'..arg3);
end

Ändern in:

--[[function BLASC.DEBUG_EVENT()
	BLASC.dbg('a1:'..arg1..' a2:'..arg2..' a3:'..arg3);
end]]

Zum Abgleich des Chars mit Buffed hilft dieses leider auch nur relativ wenig....


----------



## Veritas1959 (28. Dezember 2009)

Halllooooooooo buffed-team, die Feiertage sind vorbeiiiiiiiiiiiiiii und das Problem besteht immer noch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Celarius (28. Dezember 2009)

Hi Buffed Team.... Anscheinend bin ich nicht der einzige der Probleme hat seine Charaktere hoch zu laden.

Aber bei mir besteht noch das Problem das ich der Meinung bin das mir BLASC2.5 nicht richtig angezeigt wird.

Wenn ich mir da das Vorschaubild beim Download anschaue dann hab ich eindeutig zu wenig Schaltflächen und somit keine Einstellungsmöglichkeiten.

Ich hab davon mal einen Screen gemacht und hoffe ihr könnt mir da helfen.

Wenn ihr meine Sys-Daten benötigt dann *-> Hier <-* Klicken.


----------



## Decepticon (28. Dezember 2009)

Hallo ...

Wollte mal fragen ob es schon eine Lösung für unser gemeinsames Problem gibt ???
Wieso melden sich keine Mods und geben ein oder zwei infos über das Problem ?
Funktioniert der Char Upload bald wieder ? Oder ist schon bekannt was das Problem ist ?


LG
DECE


----------



## Celarius (29. Dezember 2009)

Also wie ich das bei ZAM gesehen hab, ist dieser bis 04.01. im Urlaub. Ich würde mal stark davon ausgehen, das der Rest der "Bande" auch Urlaub hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wir müssen uns im Warten üben, was anderes bleibt nicht über.


----------



## IceLegolas (29. Dezember 2009)

naaaaaa???? was geht???? noch im urlaub????????


----------



## LaDauphine (1. Januar 2010)

Ich hab das Problem leider auch seit einiger Zeit. Alle meine Chars aktualisieren sich nicht, ein neuer Char wird gar nicht erst im Programm angezeigt.


----------



## Pharmakos (4. Januar 2010)

Hi, 
selbes Problem, kein Upload mehr seit 15.12.09 (per 16.12. 7:00 am schein keiner mehr zu gehen).
Tja ZAM, da wird dein Aggrometer wieder steigen. 
Gesundes Neues Jahr und viel Spaß beim fixen.

http://romdata.buffed.de/char/view/15559


----------



## B3N (4. Januar 2010)

Wir arbeiten bereits an einem Update, welches den Fehler behebt.


----------



## LaDauphine (4. Januar 2010)

B3N schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten bereits an einem Update, welches den Fehler behebt.



Ich weiß nicht was ihr gemacht habt, aber plötzlich sind meine Chars aktuell. Zumindest die, die bereits in der Datenbank waren.


----------



## X_men (4. Januar 2010)

Bei mir geht es auch nicht blasc ladet zwar daten hoch aber auf buffed sieht man seine chars nicht


----------



## Carsten91 (4. Januar 2010)

hab heut mal wieder nachgeschaut und aufeinmal war mein char endlich in der datenbank un jetzt ist er auch auf den aktuellsten stand.
nun müsste er nur noch mit meinem accout verbunden sein. Dann wär alles perfekt.

@buffed.de: hoffentlich bekommt ihr den fehler bald behoben. wünsch euch viel glück dafür.


----------



## Celarius (4. Januar 2010)

Pharmakos schrieb:


> Hi,
> selbes Problem, kein Upload mehr seit 15.12.09 (per 16.12. 7:00 am schein keiner mehr zu gehen).
> Tja ZAM, da wird dein Aggrometer wieder steigen.
> Gesundes Neues Jahr und viel Spaß beim fixen.
> ...



Komisch das er bei dir angeblich nicht aktualisiert und es trotzdem auf deine Charseite schreibt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Letzte Aktualisierung: 04.01.2010 - 19:00:01 Uhr


----------



## Celarius (5. Januar 2010)

Ich kann zwar bei BLASC immer noch nix einstellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 aber dafür wurden meine Chars nun endlich meinem Profil zugewiesen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (5. Januar 2010)

Siehe Kommentar von B3N =)


----------



## Pharmakos (7. Januar 2010)

Celarius schrieb:


> Komisch das er bei dir angeblich nicht aktualisiert und es trotzdem auf deine Charseite schreibt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hi, das war ein DB Update über alle Daten, ohne direkten Upload. Seh ich ja an meinem anderen Char, Datum 4.1., lvl 12 obwohl zum 4.1. schon lange 25 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Egal, Upload läuft wieder korrekt.
Grüße


----------

